# What Movie Are You Watching Tonight?



## StoneyBud (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey my friends, I'm a certified, insane, movie collector and watcher. I have about 300 movies of my own and I watch one a night, almost every night and 3 to 5 of them on some nights.

Let's see what everyone likes to see as the thread progresses.

It'll be interesting to see what we all like or not as the new DVD's come out.

The first person who posts a movie should also find it's plot description on the net somewhere and post it also. That way everyone can see what it's about.

I never go to the theater for two reasons. I can't light up my weed in there and it costs too much!

My library gets about 10 new movies a week to let out for 3 days at a time. I'm never going to catch up with them. I mean, they have about 5000 movies in there already!

Plus I keep buying them!

Ok, I'll start with tonight's movies in my next post.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 18, 2009)

While browsing at the library, I found a series that I've watched the first of four parts:

THE JEWEL IN THE CROWN

Plot

The film was located in the fictional Indian city of Mayapore and is set during the 1940s against the backdrop of the last days of the British Raj and the Indian independence movement. Hari Kumar (Art Malik) is a young Indian man who was educated at the British public school (the term for a private school) Chillingborough and considers himself English rather than Indian. He works as a journalist in India, lives with his aunt, and becomes involved with a British woman, Daphne Manners. One night, Daphne and Hari are attacked in the Bibighar Gardens by a group of unknown men and Daphne is raped.

A lower-middle class British police officer, Ronald Merrick, holds Hari responsible for the rape and puts him in prison where he tortures him, even though he knows him to be innocent. Merrick's motives are twofold: he resents Hari's privileged education as well as the fact that Daphne preferred Hari to him (Merrick had previously proposed to Daphne and was rejected). Moreover, as becomes explicit in a later book of the series, Merrick is a repressed homosexual who is not consciously aware of his attaction to Hari. This story becomes the backdrop for a number of intertwining subplots during the end of the British Raj.

After Daphne's death in childbirth, another young British woman, Sarah Layton, becomes the central character. Like Daphne, Sarah is pursued by Merrick, but prefers his subordinate, Guy Perron. Sarah's sister, Susan, is married to the ineffectual Teddie Bingham, who is killed in an enemy attack despite Merrick's attempt to save his life. Merrick later marries Susan.

Hari Kumar is eventually released from prison, but rarely appears in the story. Merrick's activities are known by the authorities and disapproved of, and he dies in disgrace, although his sexual proclivities remain a secret from polite society.


***
Well, after seeing the first of four parts, the movie is interesting from a historical aspect of Britons occupation of India, and the acting is well done. The story line moves along nicely and held my interest enough to gather the other three parts today to watch. I'll watch part two and maybe three tonight. When I've completed watching them all, I'll edit this post and remark on the entire series.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 18, 2009)

Movie *     Wolverine

Plot

  Hugh Jackman goes back to the beginning, delving into the mysterious
origins of everybodys favorite hairy, admantium-clawed mutant: Logans violent and romantic past in Canadian wilderness, his complex relationship
with Victor Creed, aka Sabertooth, and the ominous Weapon X program
that unleashes his primal fury. Along the way, Wolverine also encunters
a number of fan-favored mutants from the X-Men universe, both famaiar and new, each shaping and propelling him toward his destiny in the X-Men 
saga.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 18, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Movie * Wolverine


Hey Chris, I watched the first one where the end of the movie was the fight on the tower. Is that the one you're talking about here? Is there more in the series? The one I saw was "X-Men.Origins.Wolverine".

I'm not sure if there are more.

If this is the same one you saw, it was great! Wide open for more movies!


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah im pretty sure thats it Stoney, did you like it ?


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 18, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Yeah im pretty sure thats it Stoney, did you like it ?


Yeah man, it was great! Thanks!


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh good, I really dig Wolverine, he is my favorite carachter ! I like the whole story of how he became who he is !  Dude is a savage.....


----------



## Mutt (Sep 18, 2009)

Watching iceage 3 with the youngin, then a zombie flik i think the sequal to zombie strippers with jenna jameson, zombie zombie zombie strippers vs zombies LOL i'm a "b" movie zombie fan as well as kung fu fliks LOL
Watched District 9 last night....erm........not my cop o tea


----------



## Sampson (Sep 19, 2009)

Just got done smoking some nice reefer and watched Jim Breuer "Lets Clean the AIR"

I highly recommend you guys/girls to get to a store buy it, go home roll a joint/blunt or pack a bowl/bong or even a vaporizer, smoke, and watch it and you'll love it.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Mutt, I love the iceage movies! That's some seriously funny stuff! Anyone who doesn't laugh a bunch while watching one of those needs to get their head adjusted.

Smoke a doobie, watch iceage...serious laughs!

I like my action movies, but once in awhile, I have to have a break from the blood and guts and bombs and screams and bullets thing.

Having a bunch of awesome laughs is the best medicine in the world! Works for me!

Now the zombie "B" flicks...I'll let you have those. I like well made Karate flicks.


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 19, 2009)

I was blazing a good joint 10 mins ago and now reading through the forum while watching bootleg movie : Pig Hunt online .........good :holysheep:   . PIG HUNT !!! Oink oink


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 19, 2009)

AsianSky said:
			
		

> I was blazing a good joint 10 mins ago and now reading through the forum while watching bootleg movie : Pig Hunt online .........good :holysheep:  . PIG HUNT !!! Oink oink


Man, don't make us all look it up.

Tell us what it's about!


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 19, 2009)

A bunch of local hill billies and city kids with guns and bows ........came to a california town to hunt monstrous evil wild boar . Some bad jokes, bloody scenes, and sexy acts included . The best are chicks smoking mj joints, marijuana field, and ......stoned out moment . IDK, something like that .....check it yourself LOL 

hxxp://www.wisevid.com/view_video.php?viewkey=u4e97v0lh6mtjew64646#

Watch along with me = )


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 19, 2009)

I like those strange Indie flicks. 
Horror flicks.
My favorites are the 1970s... I dont know how you would say it but like Black Culture movies. Like Black Ceasar, Black Momma White Momma, anything Pam Grier or Richard Roundtree related style movies.
Dont really like to much SciFi or those childish Super Hero movies. Cause I like the bad guys. 
Why I prefer Horror, Asian Horror type movies and Indie flicks. Bad guys do well or win. Like House of 1000 Corpses, Pulp Fiction, Locked Stocked, The Audition. 
Oh and I forget the Car Movies. Love all car movies. From Redline and Vanishing Point, to Smoky and the Bandit and (the original) Gone In 60 Seconds.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 19, 2009)

Naked Lunch

 Not an adaptation of beat writer William S. Burrough's novel but a mix of biography and an interpretation of his drug- induced writing processes combined with elements of his work in this paranoid fantasy about Bill Lee, a writer who accidentally shoots his wife, whose typewriter transforms into a cockroach and who becomes involved in a mysterious plot in an Islamic port called Interzone. Wonderfully bizarre, not unlike Burrough's books. 


  Exterminator Bill Lee finds himself following his wife into an addiction to the bug powder he uses. After accidentally killing her, he descends into a hallucinatory existence in which he imagines himself a secret agent answering to a series of bizarre creatures. He channels his energies into writing "reports" on his delusional mission, while trying to break his addiction. The story loosely reflects events in the life of author Burroughs as he wrote the novel.

  House of 1000 Corpses is a great movie!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 19, 2009)

That movie naked lunch brings back some crazy memories back when i was young.

I like Rob Zombies directing ability. house of 1000, devils rejects, halloween, can't wait to see halloween 2. I thought the originals are cheesy, but liked how rob did em.


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Naked Lunch
> 
> Not an adaptation of beat writer William S. Burrough's novel but a mix of biography and an interpretation of his drug- induced writing processes combined with elements of his work in this paranoid fantasy about Bill Lee, a writer who accidentally shoots his wife, whose typewriter transforms into a cockroach and who becomes involved in a mysterious plot in an Islamic port called Interzone. Wonderfully bizarre, not unlike Burrough's books.
> 
> ...



Good thing it wasn't based too much on Burroughs' Naked Lunch. I don't think the fantasy scenes of him tying up little boys and sodomizing them until they bleed would make good viewing.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 19, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> Good thing it wasn't based too much on Burroughs' Naked Lunch. I don't think the fantasy scenes of him tying up little boys and sodomizing them until they bleed would make good viewing.



Yeah, I read the book, too.  Burroughs was (is?) a real strange guy, for sure.

He popped up in a couple of 1980s performance artist Laurie Anderson songs and video (EDIT: oops - Sharky's Day/Home of the Brave).  Very obscure stuff :hubba:

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPbv2uVY6AY


----------



## Marsrover1 (Sep 19, 2009)

A western comedy called Rustlers Rhapsody very funnie movie
A flashy, singing cowpoke (Tom Berenger) rides into town to preform heroic deeds and put an end to bad guys. In this good-natured spoof of the 1940's B-westerns that include all the expected sterio types of dashing heros in white hats, helpless damsels in distress and devious outlaws wearing black. A highlight : Andy Griffith, in a huge departure from his usual "aw shucks" persona, plays an evil 
cattle barron .

i have netflix got the 1 movie intenet package $9 a mo any movie any time on streaming vid way way cheaper than cable or dish 


some movies need the big screen Stony like the new StarTrek movie in IMAX omg its has to be seen to  be belived


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 22, 2009)

Coen Brothers, "Big Lebowski"


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 22, 2009)

I am on a quest to own and watch every clint eastwood movie ever made. Last night we watched Hang em High and before that we watched tightrope...that wasnt so great.


----------



## GreenLantern7 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm a big Clint fan myself, all of the spaghetti westerns are the bomb.
A fistful of dollars was a scene-by-scene remake of Yohimbo, starring Toshiro Mifune, one of the best movies ever made.
Samurai instead of Cowboys! Swords instead of guns(mostly). If ya haven't seen it, watch it! 

Peace


----------



## GreenLantern7 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh, and I'm watchin Brotherhood of the Wolf 2nite!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 22, 2009)

GreenLantern7 said:
			
		

> I'm a big Clint fan myself, all of the spaghetti westerns are the bomb.
> A fistful of dollars was a scene-by-scene remake of Yohimbo, starring Toshiro Mifune, one of the best movies ever made.
> Samurai instead of Cowboys! Swords instead of guns(mostly). If ya haven't seen it, watch it!
> 
> Peace


 
I have seen it!!! my favorites are Eiger Sanction, the good bad and ugly, outlaw josse wales....dirty harry to many to list

his most recent one gran turino was the bomb clint gets better with age!!


----------



## GreenLantern7 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gotta see Gran Torino, Pale Rider is good too.

My Clint faves are in order:
1)G,B,&U
2)A Fistfull of Dollars
3)Hang em High
4)Pale Rider
5)The Gauntlet
6)Play Misty For Me
7)Two Mules for Sister Sara (j/k,lol)


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Sep 22, 2009)

My personal Clint favorite I believe not listed is Unforgiven.

Especially his coal black eyes looking down the barrel of his rifle when he blows Gene Hackmans head off.

Gene Hackman: "I don't deserve to die like this. I'm building a house."

Clint: "Deserves got nothin' to do with it."

Gene Hackman: "See you in hell William Munny."

Clint: "Reckon so." 

As to whats on now. Death Proof.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 22, 2009)

unforgiven is the awesome too!!!!! I could easily make a top 20 list for clint...easily. such a good looking man and great actor. that squint..
gene is primo too.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 22, 2009)

play misty for me...such a great movie. loved the house it was filmed at.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2009)

The Boy In The Striped Pajamas

Set during World War II, a story seen through the innocent eyes of Bruno, the eight-year-old son of the commandant at a concentration camp, whose forbidden friendship with a Jewish boy on the other side of the camp fence has startling and unexpected consequences. 

*Hey all you Americans-  Check out redbox and see of you have one near you.  $1.00 rentals, can't beat it.    Of course the selection isn't real big but lots of new releases.*

hxxp://www.redbox.com/  (change xx to tt)


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh.......   The old spaghetti westerns, my favorites !  Tuco was the man   "Hey Blondie"


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 22, 2009)

*My Name Is Nobody*

Get a buzz going and watch this movie. When Terence Hill starts slapping people, you'll fall out of your chair laughing.

I think it's the best spaghetti western I've ever seen.


****
*My Name Is Nobody 

Henry Fonda and Terence Hill, 1974*

*Film Description*

Comedy Western spoof bringing together two Western icons - the great Henry Fonda and 70s Italian superstar Terence Hill. Ageing but still fast gunslinger Jack Beauregard meets a man called Nobody who has been hired to kill him. However, Beauregard was Nobody's childhood hero, and the wily young gun starts planning a way that Jack can go down in the history books. Directed by Leone's former Assistant Director Tonino Valerii, with Leone himself taking charge for certain sequences, My Name is Nobody takes an ironic and often comic look at many of the classic situations of the Italian Western. Featuring a witty score by Ennio Morricone and beautifully shot in America and Spain.


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Sep 22, 2009)

Just got "Fast Times at Ridgemont High" from Netflix today.

Plot:
Basically Sean Penn is F'n hilarious and Phoebe Cates shows her boobs to a great song by 'The Cars' I think. And I think that pretty much sums up the movie.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 23, 2009)

AMC had Psycho and North by Northwest on last night...fell asleep 1/2 way through psycho. LOL North by Northwest is a great movie.
My fav. movie of all time is "Harvey". about a harmless very chill guy that drinks a lil too much and has a "pooka" as a friend and everyone is trying to lock him up becuase of it. I can relate


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Oct 1, 2009)

My Name is Trinity

My Name is Trinity To.

There is a 3 but its being buried its so bad

Then he teamed up with Henry Fonda

My name is Nobody

and shot his thread off

Some of you may go so... whats de deal ?? 

He shot him .. duh.. he's dead.


DoH! Nobody killed Henry Fonda don't you get it.

John Wayne is dead right? Anyone with common sense knows that

Ok I can tell you don't get it yet. Its not the movie. Its the Henry Fonda in movies. 

Until the end of movies and probably beyond that Henry Fonda will be a major figure in cinema 

And as John Wayne would say, " Dohwn yu.. thenk pilgrims any thing done is not recorded .. The Universe Knows

sorry, about the norwegian accent . ..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey, Stoney, I thought of another good movie for you.  Have you seen Repo Man?

(1984) Otto (Emilio Estavez) is a wound-up punker in suburban Los Angeles. He suffers a number of misfortunes early in the film, losing his job and girlfriend, and finding out that his stoner parents have given his entire college fund to a televangelist.

He is approached by car repossessor Bud (Harry Dean Stanton), who needs a vehicle driven out of a "bad area." Otto does him this favor, and is soon hired by the "Helping Hand Acceptance Corporation" as a repo man himself. Otto finds the life exciting, with considerable drug use and real-life car chases. After a short while, he finds himself bonding with the older repo men, and the good pay is a perk as well.

Soon every repo man in town is on the trail of an old Chevy Malibu, driven by a weird scientist guy. There's something very odd in the trunk, possibly dead aliens. Bud and Otto almost get the vehicle and the $20,000 bounty, but are intercepted by FBI Agent Rogerz (Susan Barnes) and her team. It has a great conclusion!

Produced by Michael Nesmith (you're old enough to know who he is :hubba

Great movie!


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 1, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Hey, Stoney, I thought of another good movie for you. Have you seen Repo Man?


Yeah, I sure did. What a hoot!

Tonight, I have:


*Deja Vu (2006)*

Starring: Denzel Washington
Director:Tony Scott
Writers:Bill Marsilii & Terry Rossio
Release Date:22 November 2006 (USA)
Plot:An ATF agent travels back in time to save a woman from being murdered, falling in love with her during the process.
Awards:1 win & 5 nominations

In Algiers, New Orleans, after the explosion of a ferry transporting the sailors from the USS Nimitz and their families with 543 casualties, the lonely AFT agent Doug Carlin is assigned to investigate the terrorist attack. Without any lead, he is informed by Sheriff Reed about a corpse of a woman that was found one hour before the explosion, but burnt with the same explosive. He is invited by FBI Agent Pryzwarra to join the surveillance team leaded by Jack McCready in the investigations, using a time window and Einstein-Rosen bridge through seven satellites to look back four and half days in time. He discloses the identity of the mysterious dead woman called Claire Kuchever and decides to follow her last moments trying to find the criminal. Along the surveillance, Doug falls in love for Claire and tries to change destiny, saving her life.

A ferry filled with crewmen from the USS Nimitz and their families was blown up in New Orleans on Mardi Gras. BATF Doug Carlin is brought in to assist in the massive investigation, and gets attached to an experimental FBI surveillance unit, one that uses spacefolding technology to directly look back a little over four days into the past. While tracking down the bomber, Carlin gets an idea in his head: could they use the device to actually travel back in time and not only prevent the bombing but also the murder of a local woman whose truck was used in the bombing?

After an explosion on a ferry kills over 500 people including a large group of party-going sailors, an ATF agent investigates the crime. AN FBI agent also joins the investigation. Impressed with the ATF agent's skills, the FBI agent invites him to join a new team that has a new program that uses satellite technology to look backwards in time for 4-1/2 days to try to capture the terrorist. Meanwhile a young woman who was burned washes up on shore. Meant to look like part of of the explosion, the body arrives at its location too soon, which leads the agents to believe her death is related to the explosion. As they use the new technology to study the woman, the ATF agent determines that this is not satellite imagery but somehow is using a time warp. From this point in the film, the movie moves from a crime film to a sci-fi time paradox film. Nonetheless, the action is non-stop and always captivating. The end of the film may be confusing to some people, but it is all laid out if one cares to look carefully. Contains some extreme violence that some may find disturbing, particularly during the explosion when many people are shown jumping off the boat in flames.

When a bomb explodes on a ferry boat in New Orleans, special operatives from the FBI and ATF come to the scene, including ATF agent Doug Carlin. After viewing satellite surveillance, Carlin also stumbles upon a woman named Claire Kuchever, who has been murdered shortly before the Ferry incident. Carlin also finds out that he can use the surveillance systems to travel backwards in time. So, he time warps 4 days before the Ferry incident, so he can stop Claire's murder, and to stop the Ferry incident.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

Excellent flick Stoney....   I am gonna watch ......Legands Of The Fall !  
already seen it about a 100 times, but hey.... I like it ????


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 1, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Excellent flick Stoney.... I am gonna watch ......Legands Of The Fall !
> already seen it about a 100 times, but hey.... I like it ????


I don't know how I missed that one! I'll find it and watch it! Thanks!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

I think you will enjoy it Stoney.....  It reminds me of my own life story, my sister sent it to me years ago for my B Day, said it reminded her of me !


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

chris is that the one where the brothers fight over the one lady? with brad pitt? or am I totally wrong


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

Your on the money babe


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 1, 2009)

*Legends Of The Fall* is an epic drama that spans the lives of the Ludlow family. It is set in the early 1900s, around the time of the First World War. The story is told through the eyes of One-Stab (*Gordon Tootoosis*), an Indian chieftan.

Colonel Ludlow (*Anthony Hopkins*) is a military man who quits the American army as a result of atrocities he sees committed against the American Indian people. He sets up in the middle of the wilderness with his wife, Isabel (*Christine Pickles*) and his three sons; Alfred (*Aidan Quinn*), Tristan (*Brad Pitt*) and Samuel (*Henry Thomas*). One-Stab, along with several others, lives with them. 

Soon, Isabel Ludlow realizes that the wilderness life is not for her, and she leaves Colonel Ludlow, though they remain fond of each other. Colonel Ludlow is left to raise his boys as best he can on his own. One day, Samuel meets a woman with whom he falls in love, Susannah Fitzgammon (*Julia Ormond*). He brings Susannah to the family home, and things are very good for a time. 

World War One begins, and the three boys all enlist in the army. Samuel is killed, despite Tristan's best efforts to save him. Tristan sends back Samuel's heart to be buried at home, and then he goes away for a time to deal with his grief. Alfred during this time is at home with Susannah, and he attempts to win her heart, unsuccessfully. Tristan returns, and sweeps Susannah off her feet. Alfred leaves the family home to set up in Helena, a nearby town, in business. 

Tristan becomes more and more unsettled, and finally he leaves Susannah to go wandering the world in an attempt to find himself. Much time passes, and no word is heard from Tristan until one day Susannah receives a brief note from Tristan exhorting her to _"Marry another"_. 

More time passes, and finally Tristan returns to the homestead. We learn that Colonel Ludlow has had a stroke and has lost the ability to speak, and Susannah has married Alfred whilst Tristan was gone. Tristan falls in love with Isabel Two, who was only a girl when he left home, but is now a woman. They marry, and have two children. During this time, Tristan industriously runs a bootlegging operation. He falls foul of other bootleggers, and Isabel Two is killed accidentally in an ambush. 
 This leads to two revenge killings by Tristan and by Isabel Two's father, and this then leads us to the climactic end sequence of the movie, where loose ends are tied, and honour is served.


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Oct 2, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Yeah, I sure did. What a hoot!
> 
> Tonight, I have:
> 
> ...


 
OH my. I thought this was one of the worst! I actually went to the theater to watch Midnight Express in 3D, they posted it was at 10, turns out they meant 10 AM. So this was the only one playing. Not a huge fan of Denzel in cop movies, same ol shiz, thought it was aweful. Complained about the whole 10 o'clock posting( they didn't specify 10AM in the paper) told them this movie was terrible. Got my money back....hey more $ for the smoke right?


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Oct 2, 2009)

Watching Spaceballs tonight. Only funny if you're stoned.

Plot: Spinoff Mel Brooks style of Star Wars. May the Schwartz be with you.
Ludicrus Speed!!!Go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

Ehhh I watched space balls before I ever smoked and ALWAYS found it LMAO funny... "You shot my hair"


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just watched The Unforgiven last night..I love Clint, bur you don't need to be a fan...

Won a best picture...called "the best western in 20 years"...

A cowboy cuts up a prostitute and is let go with a warning...the women at the brothel then pool thier money and attempt to hire an assasain to give them justice...the story that ensues is absolutely engaging..all leading to the final showdown between a has-been killer..past his prime and softened by family life and a cruel sheriff and his posse...

Gene Hackman is awesome as Little Bill, the sheriff....

EDIT: I'm sooo dumb...I just read page two and saw all the posts about Clint and the Unforgiven..."great minds think alike"..hehehe


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

I remember going to see that when it came out with my parents...nice......dont think he read what it was about just that it was an awesome western...I also saw Blink with my grandma..fun times. didnt know there would be a naked dead lady floating in a tub of blood..


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 2, 2009)

Umm yeah i thought Broke Back Mountain was pretty gay ! It was a bit of a rib cracker ! I don't think i'll watch it tonight !


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 2, 2009)

...when I was picking my avatar today, I realized it's been like a year since I've seen the Shining....Time to go to the Overlook Hotel!!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 2, 2009)

w/e i can find on google.check out "THE UNION" its a cannamentry


----------



## Mutt (Oct 2, 2009)

Watching "The Neverending story" with the kid. Then Book of Blood after he passes out. I am itching to see "zombieland" Went to see "informant" with matt damon wed. I thought it was excellent. I like stuff like that and "catch me if you can" true story stuff with brilliant criminals ticking off the cops 

9 is on my list. I like tim burton kinda dark stuff. Caroline bugged me out.  the sinister plot in the background is creepy.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 2, 2009)

yo mutt...tell me you are familiar with the 28 days and 28 weeks later movies...OUT OF THIS FREAKIN WORLD!!!..


----------



## viper (Oct 5, 2009)

Alpha Dog ( i didnt know it was a true story )

Charged with murder in 2000, pot dealer Jesse James Hollywood fled to Brazil, where he was captured in 2005. Alpha Dog is based on Hollywood's life. In his recent trial, Hollywood claimed innocence to the charge that he ordered the death of a rival's 15-year-old brother, who he and friends abducted.

On July 8, Hollywood was found guilty of first-degree murder and kidnapping.

The 29-year-old Hollywood (see mug shot at left) followed his father into the marijuana trade. He says he was making $120,000 a year by 2000, when a beef with a friend who owed him $1,200 got out of hand. 

As told in Alpha Dog, Johnny Trulove (Emile Hirsch) forced Elvis (Shawn Hatosy) to shoot Zack (Anton Yelchin). In real life, Ryan Holt is on death row at San Quentin for the murder of Nicholaus Markowitz, brother of Ben (a very scary Ben Foster in Alpha Dog).  WATCH 'ALPHA DOG' TRAILER BELOW

"My business was always first," Hollywood stated at the trial at the Santa Barbara County Superior Court on June 23. "Hoyt told stories."

He added about Hoyt on June 24: "The guy had pretty much waged war on me and was coming after me - like Cape Fear or something."

Hollywood, Hoyt, Markowitz and several others drove to Santa Barbara, where they partied for several days, as seen in the movie. "There were girls, weed and beer, and they were hanging out," he testified on June 25. "I asked Nick if he wanted to come back to the Valley, and he said, 'No, I'm cool.'"

Hollywood maintains that Hoyt acted on his own. "I was in disbelief," he said when he heard about Markowitz's death. "I was angry... almost scared, saying 'What should I do?'" 

He hid out in a trailer in the Mojave Desert and trekked across Canada before parking himself in a beach town outside Rio de Janeiro.

"I had made a new life for myself," Hollywood explained. "I was laying low. I had no hope. I would never get a fair trial."

On June 30, Hollywood's lawyer Alex Kessel said the prosecution has "no proof" of Hollywood's guilt and argued that witnesses have been influenced by "inaccurate depictions" in Alpha Dog.


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 5, 2009)

Gran Torino was AWESOME!  we have a dvd rip of "the perfect getaway" we are gonna watch tonight....this from the web:


For their honeymoon, newlyweds Cliff and Cydney head to the tropical islands of Hawaii. While journeying through the paradisaical countryside the couple encounters Kale and Cleo, two disgruntled hitchhikers and Nick and Gina, two wild but well-meaning spirits who help guide them through the lush jungles. The picturesque waterfalls and scenic mountainsides quickly give way to terror when Cliff and Cydney learn of a grisly murder that occurred nearby and realize that they're being followed by chance acquaintances that suspiciously fit the description of the killers.



will let ya'll know how it is! :hubba:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 6, 2009)

the perfect getaway was a pretty good movie....turned out to be a cam rip   i hate those...but it was a VERY twisty flick...if you like that type of movie def see it, the ending will surprise ya


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 6, 2009)

House of 1000 Corpses is on for free on ON DEMand...If you don't like gore and blood and guts and twisted stuff stop reading now!

Still here? Totally psycho movie with Chris Hardwick and Rainn Wilson (Dwight from The Office) in the beginning half...

about this Texas Chainsaw Massacre style family that don't play well with others...

I won't say more, cuz a lot of people don't like that stuff, but for those of us that do....you know what I mean...;0


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 7, 2009)

House of 1000 Corpses is the best slaughter fest, bar none .


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 7, 2009)

Man, suffered through about 3/4's of Steven Kings "Desperation" again. I thought perhaps I just wasn't in the mood the first time I shut it off at the half way mark. King being so famous and all...

I think that movie sucks. It's a hodge podge of mish mashed nonsense that shouldn't have ever seen daylight. What a waste of time that was.

<Kerplunk! Into the trash>


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 8, 2009)

We ate some satori brownies and went to see District 9 last night...  We're still trying to decide how much we liked it  (the movie, not the brownies :hubba.  If you haven't seen it you should know that they spent all of the money on the last 15 minutes of the movie .


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 8, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Man, suffered through about 3/4's of Steven Kings "Desperation" again. I thought perhaps I just wasn't in the mood the first time I shut it off at the half way mark. King being so famous and all...
> 
> I think that movie sucks. It's a hodge podge of mish mashed nonsense that shouldn't have ever seen daylight. What a waste of time that was.
> 
> <Kerplunk! Into the trash>


 I think Steven King would say the same thing towards you stoneybud ! ( If he watched all of your grows and he was a grower ) I think he would struggle to watch your 8th academy award grow ! Yet he expects crictics to pop up ! Just keep on remembering that you will except his accomplishments but never forget his .....( in your eyes ) failures !   and did you really watch 3/4s of it or shut it off at the half way mark ???   ??


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 8, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> I think Steven King would say the same thing towards you stoneybud ! ( If he watched all of your grows and he was a grower ) I think he would struggle to watch your 8th academy award grow ! Yet he expects crictics to pop up ! Just keep on remembering that you will except his accomplishments but never forget his .....( in your eyes ) failures !  and did you really watch 3/4s of it or shut it off at the half way mark ??? ??


I got up to the point where the group was going to go to the mine....I'd had enough "TEK".

That's one tekked up movie!


----------



## d-link (Oct 19, 2009)

i will be watching later sweeney todd on dvd, my friend told me taht this is a good musical film with johnny depp..i think i will enjoy thie movie..i hope!haha


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 19, 2009)

Ong Bak 2

Lets just say if u like martail arts movie this may be one of the best.

Tony Jaa kicks butt


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Oct 20, 2009)

Just watched 'the Strangers'

semi-freaky, my girl was all wound-up. Believable ending/Liv Tyler/3 stars


----------



## leafminer (Oct 21, 2009)

Just watched "Red Cliff". Absolutely amazing. Seriously recommended.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Tonight we have a movie called *Code*.  It stars Morgan Freeman & Antonio Banderas.  Dunno if it's any good or not.  But it was only $1.08 from Redbox, so if it sucks then it's no biggie.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Tonight we have a movie called *Code*.  It stars Morgan Freeman & Antonio Banderas.  Dunno if it's any good or not.  But it was only $1.08 from Redbox, so if it sucks then it's no biggie.



I saw that one not long ago. Thought like you, Just didnt know, didnt think it would be all that. But it is one fantastic movie. I was surprised. Youll love all the story twist and little jokes they toss in if thats your type deal.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 23, 2009)

DVRd SG universe after that gonna watch the new star trek seen it at the drive in but not 800w of surround and 36" TV sittin in my boxers with a joint and a bud light yet 
The Left over BBQ rocked too


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 24, 2009)

So funny! I just got back from Blockbuster..

I never rent movies, but I wanted my 10 year old to see Clash of the Titans last weekend, soooo

I was returning it this evening and was inspired...I got Monsters Vs. Aliens for the kids and Halloween (the Rob Zombie, uncut, unrated version) and Saw 4..

I love Rob Zombie's stuff (House of 1000 Corpses and Devil's Rejects) and I had to see Saw 4 cuz it's the only one I haven't seen...

time for a double shot..(that's what I call two huge bong hits back to back...you probably have your own word for it) and some flick watchin!


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Oct 24, 2009)

Unbelievable! It takes alien/ET special effects to a new level! - RT


----------



## the chef (Oct 24, 2009)

Just saw the code no kiddin it was awsome!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I saw that one not long ago. Thought like you, Just didnt know, didnt think it would be all that. But it is one fantastic movie. I was surprised. Youll love all the story twist and little jokes they toss in if thats your type deal.


 
Yes, we really enjoyed it, and the humor as well.  I think the part that made me laugh the most was when the cop asked, "Where's my guy?"  and I think it was AB that said, "I don't need to know about your personal life"..something like that....funny as hell.   

I definitely recommend that 1.  I wonder what we'll rent tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Just saw the code no kiddin it was awsome!


 
:laugh:   Sounds like the movie of the night, doesn't it the chef.  
Glad you enjoyed it too.  I want that chicks bod..man, that backless shirt at the club...damn!!!


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 24, 2009)

I am a National News nut. I will probably be watching the news.


----------



## the chef (Oct 24, 2009)

Smokingmom in that backless shirt......hubba, did not expect that ending blew me away! Gonna do V fer Vendetta tonight.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

Duets. One of my favorite "sleepers." Paul Giamatti, Gwyneth Paltrow singing with Huey Lewis. Baby Face cranks out a rendition of "Freebird" that'll take your breath away. I never thought I would enjoy a movie about Karaoke--but I end up watching this at least once a year. Giamatti so deserved an Oscar for this role. I know, sounds like a chick flick, but it ain't. It's got guns and an escaped convict, and a gal who trades head jobs for paint jobs. It's just edgy enough to make it unusual and fascinating.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

d-link said:
			
		

> i will be watching later sweeney todd on dvd, my friend told me taht this is a good musical film with johnny depp..i think i will enjoy thie movie..i hope!haha


 

I LOVE that movie I listen to the soundtrack at work...


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

Texas, my hubby's a newsfreak too. He's pulling up a chair and filling the bong for you. And since he never learned to inhale, he says it's all yours!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 24, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yes, we really enjoyed it, and the humor as well.  I think the part that made me laugh the most was when the cop asked, "Where's my guy?"  and I think it was AB that said, "I don't need to know about your personal life"..something like that....funny as hell.
> 
> I definitely recommend that 1.  I wonder what we'll rent tonight.



Glad you enjoyed as much as I did. I guess we should have known with AB and Freeman working together it would be great.
I liked how Freeman was always standing there when AB woke up lol.
They were a good team thats forsure.



			
				Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> Just watched 'the Strangers'
> 
> semi-freaky, my girl was all wound-up. Believable ending/Liv Tyler/3 stars



I saw Strangers too. That was one of the best movies for the first 45-50 minutes. Then they totally lost it and it went down hill awful. I was telling another person about that one on here. Such great buildup, then went all stupid.

Last House on the Left was kind of a "Strangers" styled movie. Its a remake of the 1970-something version. And the last half was far better done. Cept the fighting scenes, they should have had some fight lessons before doing the movie. Cause it really looked foolish. Still a good intense movie though.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

Appreciate the tip on The Code! Hubby is out now grocery shopping and decided that's the movie we're gonna watch tonight. I'm crazy about Morgan Freeman.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 29, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I think you will enjoy it Stoney..... It reminds me of my own life story, my sister sent it to me years ago for my B Day, said it reminded her of me !


Finally got "Ledgends of the fall", chris. Anthony Hopkins gave a great performance, as did most of the other players in the movie.

The female lead had a very, very confusing life. Brad Pitt played a strange person in the plot. I think the movie was ok, but not one I'll watch again any time soon.

In real life, I'm a very loyal and totally trustworthy type of person, and I value those traits in others. The betrayal, lying and cheating in the movie was directly opposed to what I tolerate in my real life, so the plot was antagonistic in it's scope to me. It made me grit my teeth too much while watching the female lead jump from one Brother to the next, willy-nilly.

The Brothers lack of loyalty to each other was the other part that made me grit my teeth. If the writer was trying to show the characteristics of people that should NOT be reproduced, then the writer succeeded greatly.

For it's portrayal of real life situations, deceit and betrayal, I give the movie an outstanding 10 out of 10.

For enjoying the story itself, I give it a resounding Zero.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 3, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire.
What a surprise to find it to be totally oscar worthy. I guess I judged it to be a feel good movie based on the advertisements but it was much much more intense and colorful than I'd assumed.
5 Stars and two thumbs up. 
OHC


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 8, 2009)

we are going to watch fallen right now...I LOVE that movie what a cast!!!


----------



## the chef (Nov 8, 2009)

just got through with monsters vs. aliens. Perrty cool anime from dis. Bob rules!


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 8, 2009)

My wife and I watched Gran Torino last night, what a disappointment... I'm a big C.Eastwood fan, love most of his stuff that I've seen but this was bad. It was like the whole movie was based around a list of bigoted remarks and racial slurs, and most of said remarks are sooo old and even corny that it was just awkward to watch. The storyline is layed out very early with no twists, and it ends just like you would expect.
1 star, 2 thumbs down


----------



## Locked (Nov 8, 2009)

Watched a DVD Screener of Zombieland last night...not to bad...kept my interest almost the whole time...been doing a lot of Man vs Food through Netflix instant view...that is like the most awesome feature...and it's free....me and the wifey watched South Park episodes for a while last night too...almost pee'd myself at one point...


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2009)

Time Bandits and Something Wicked this way comes.


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 8, 2009)

Watched AI last night...nothing tonight though.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 8, 2009)

Ooooh, no movie tonight--it's DEXTER night and I can't wait to see who he carves up next!


----------



## viper (Dec 7, 2009)

just watched HOMEGROWN with billybob thornton 

there is an up and coming stoner flick called LEAVES OF GRASS , its about an oklahoma grower starring ed norton , keri russel , susan sarandon and maggie siff aka tara knowles from sons of anarchy . could be cool ! 


An Ivy League professor is lured back to his Oklahoma hometown, where his twin brother, a small-time pot grower, has concocted a scheme to take down a local drug lord.

release date dec 25th 2009


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

that sounds cool viper thanks...


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2009)

saw the new terminator (salvation) and g.i.joe. Liked them both belive it or not. The terminator was good with awsome graphics and explosions, the gi. joe movie believe it or not was actually perrty darn good. Watch out for snake eye's. This guy is one bad mutha!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

I havent seen gi joe yet played it all the times with my bro though...we had dugout dug into the earth water balloon grenades fun times..

watched the farm house this week..so trippy I want someone else to watch it and talk it over with me..

star trek was really good...and I never really liked the old shows..

g force was cute kind of funny. 

the proposals scene with betty white dancing with sandra bullock is hilarious OMG...betty stole the movie as always...

puclic enemies was boring to me..hubby too.. and we love johnny and christian bale..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 28, 2009)

I was going to get the farmhouse, but we have my girlfriends daughter with us for the week, so I rented all kids movies...I'll get it after new years, cause I like movies with wierd twists.  This is our line-up the new "night at the museum", the newest "Harry Potter", and the new "Ice Age" none of which really excite me, but what the heck...gotta keep the kid entertained.  I liked the last Ice Age movie though, and the first Night at the museum was allright.


----------

